# At Four Seasons Aviara Now - Credit Card Shocker



## JanT (Apr 18, 2011)

We arrived here last Friday and the resort certainly lives up to the fantastic ratings here on TUG.  It is an amazing resort and we are having a wonderful time.  I'll write a review upon our return but suffice it to say our review will mirror other reviews in most every way.  

However, with that being said we got a bit of a surprise this morning (ok, a HUGE surprise) when I happened to be checking some information on the credit card we used for "deposit" when we checked in.  They have placed a $1050 "hold" on our credit card for the week.   They never said anything about the deposit when we checked in although we presumed there would be one - just not a $1050 "hold."  It's not an issue for us because our credit line on the card is substantially more than that but I'm just surprised that they didn't mention it when we checked in.  For someone else it might have posed a huge problem.  So just a heads up for anyone headed here for the first time - have plenty of room on your credit card.  

Actually, they weren't really forthcoming about any information regarding the resort when we checked in.  And beyond a room service menu, safety and security insert, and an "activities" menu posted on the refrigerator there's no informational packet about the resort in the unit at all.  Really strange but not an issue for us either.  The one nice thing is there haven't been any phone calls about "taking a tour."  And THAT is refreshing!  

If you can get a trade in here I'd say grab it but just be prepared for the "hold" on your credit card.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 18, 2011)

JanT said:


> If you can get a trade in here I'd say grab it but just be prepared for the "hold" on your credit card.



Lots of resorts (both hotels and timeshares) automatically do this, and in my experience very few tell you about it up front.  The two that I can think of offhand where they told me before checking in were Disney Vero Beach, and the Royal Haciendas.  Normally, the size of the hold depends on the size of the unit, not necessarily the number of people.


----------



## eal (Apr 18, 2011)

Be sure to fill out the comment card when you check out.  Each time I have done that I have received a personal response from the residence club manager, and one item I complained about was changed by the next time I arrived (and I was an exchanger, not an owner).


----------



## JanT (Apr 18, 2011)

We certainly expected some amount of "hold" on the card as we, too have had this happen before.  It just surprised me that it was that much.  As I said, not an issue for us but certainly could be for some.

Of course, I can understand it based on what we saw happening in the unit below us after a family checked out.  There was a large crew inside the unit, some down on their hands and knees scrubbing the carpet, and we saw one of them carry in a large garbage bag (think Hefty, Hefty, Hefty lawn bags) obviously to gather trash in.  Looked like the family had done a real number on the unit.  I wonder if they'll get their $1K back?  I somehow doubt it.



tashamen said:


> Lots of resorts (both hotels and timeshares) automatically do this, and in my experience very few tell you about it up front.  The two that I can think of offhand where they told me before checking in were Disney Vero Beach, and the Royal Haciendas.  Normally, the size of the hold depends on the size of the unit, not necessarily the number of people.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Apr 18, 2011)

How much have other the other resorts hold been.

I have seen anywhere from 100-1000 for different places.

If you think about it really, someone owning at that resort wouldn't typically have a problem with that.

KT


----------



## JanT (Apr 18, 2011)

The holds at other places have differed but it's never been more than $500.  As I said, it's not a problem for us - just a surprise.

And no, someone owning at this resort probably wouldn't have a problem with the large hold put on their card but not everyone staying here owns here.  People do exchange in like we did and if you're not planning on having that money tied up with a hold it could be a serious problem.  Think in terms of a family trading in with the intent to go to Disneyland, Legoland, the SD zoo, etc.  They don't know about the $1K hold on their card and head out to one of those places intending to put the day's activities on their charge card.  They get to their destination, the card is declined, and they have no clue as to what's going on.  What a pain in the rear that would be.  And a bit embarrassing as well.

Anyway, just a head's up to anyone coming for the first time.



Keep Traveling said:


> How much have other the other resorts hold been.
> 
> I have seen anywhere from 100-1000 for different places.
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gee, we must be staying at really low end resorts. The typical hold placed (when they've told us) has only been $100. That would be timeshare resorts. We've had higher holds at hotels, especially in Vegas.


----------



## JanT (Apr 18, 2011)

Doug,
 Right there with ya!  I think the $500 hold was once and all the others have been in the $100-$150 range.  We must be slumming it, too.   




dougp26364 said:


> Gee, we must be staying at really low end resorts. The typical hold placed (when they've told us) has only been $100. That would be timeshare resorts. We've had higher holds at hotels, especially in Vegas.


----------



## fillde (Apr 18, 2011)

The place was empty in March. How about now?


----------



## JanT (Apr 18, 2011)

Over the weekend it was pretty busy but many seem to have checked out.  The pool here in The Summits section was busy over the weekend but pretty much deserted today.  Of course, it's cloudy and cooler (62 degrees or so).  But, there are way fewer cars and not much activity around as of this morning.



fillde said:


> The place was empty in March. How about now?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2011)

JanT said:


> Doug,
> Right there with ya!  I think the $500 hold was once and all the others have been in the $100-$150 range.  We must be slumming it, too.



Not that I ever plan to book this resort but, if I do, just for fun I think I'll hand them a Walmart Credit Card to use for our deposit.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 19, 2011)

*Udate on the hold amount at Royal Haciendas*

This is what our II confirmation for our upcoming trip to Royal Haciendas states:

"A weekly, per unit deposit for use of on-site services and concessions is collected upon check-in by means of a hold on credit card or cash. Rate in pesos, per unit size, per week: Studio, 3500.00; 1 bedroom, 7000.00; 2 bedroom, 10500.00."

So even though it will be just the two of us in a 2BR, they'll put a hold of 10,500 pesos.  Unfortunately they don't accept American Express, which is what I wish they would also say...


----------



## suzanne (Apr 19, 2011)

We have 3 weeks at 3 different resort reserved for May/June. The HGVC Flamingo in Vegas, says cash deposit or credit card imprint required at check in. No amount is stated, anyone have any idea what the amount might be? We have a 2 bedroom unit reserved for the 4 of us adults. Summer Bay states $100.00 cash or credit card imprint, The Arroyo Roble in Sedona states $100.00 cash or imprint also. Found this thread interesting as we have always had to give imprint of card at check in at various resorts,  we always knew what it was going to be because it was stated on our confirmation until now. I don't want my card tied up with a high hold as I usually only travel with 1 card for emergencies and use my debit card or cash fo expenses. 

Suzanne


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2011)

tashamen said:


> This is what our II confirmation for our upcoming trip to Royal Haciendas states:
> 
> "A weekly, per unit deposit for use of on-site services and concessions is collected upon check-in by means of a hold on credit card or cash. Rate in pesos, per unit size, per week: Studio, 3500.00; 1 bedroom, 7000.00; 2 bedroom, 10500.00."
> 
> So even though it will be just the two of us in a 2BR, they'll put a hold of 10,500 pesos.  Unfortunately they don't accept American Express, which is what I wish they would also say...



At first I thought, so what is the conversion of 10,500 peso's to USD, something like $10.50?   Turns out is closer to $900.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2011)

suzanne said:


> We have 3 weeks at 3 different resort reserved for May/June. The HGVC Flamingo in Vegas, says cash deposit or credit card imprint required at check in. No amount is stated, anyone have any idea what the amount might be? We have a 2 bedroom unit reserved for the 4 of us adults. Summer Bay states $100.00 cash or credit card imprint, The Arroyo Roble in Sedona states $100.00 cash or imprint also. Found this thread interesting as we have always had to give imprint of card at check in at various resorts,  we always knew what it was going to be because it was stated on our confirmation until now. I don't want my card tied up with a high hold as I usually only travel with 1 card for emergencies and use my debit card or cash fo expenses.
> 
> Suzanne



I believe, but won't swear to it, even as a Hilton owner, that it's around $150. You can always call the front desk at the resort and I'm sure someone there will be able to tell you. 

We typically take a card that we won't be using for anything other than the resort hold and to cover the rental car. By doing this we don't really have to worry about tying up a card we might be using for purchases.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, I will be calling the HGVC Flamingo prior to our trip to requet a non smoking unit in the main building and I will be asking them when I call. Seems like they should have to disclose this  on RCI or II when you make the exchange. As OP stated families with kids wanting to go to Disney  or eating out in restaraunts could be a very embarassing situation when they get bill and card is declined because of the hold.

Suzanne


----------

